# My Little Furry Family <3



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

*Thought I Would Share Some Pictures Of My Furry Family 
*
*Millie 6 Weeks Old *








*Millie 2 1/2 Years Old






*

*Kitty 6 Weeks Old 








Kitty 1 1/2 Years Old






*


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

*Jaxsen 4 Months Old








Jaxsen 10 Months Old






*

*Maddie 2 Months Old








Maddie 10 Months Old







*


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

*Bronx 8 Weeks Old








Bronx 10 Months Old






*


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hi becky, i actually think i know you. my mom lives in edward street and i grew up there. my kids went to redhill school before i left the area. didn't you grow up in rigby drive/bowes drive?
welcome to the forum anyway, you have some gorgeous pets there. i look forward to seeing more of you and them on here.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a lovely little family you have._


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi cats galore. Yes that's me lol small world. And I now live on The new bev Estate. Who are you then?? Inbox me if you don't like putting your name x

Thank you so much colliemerles x


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

You have a beautiful furry family xXx

Millie is lovely :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> Hi cats galore. Yes that's me lol small world. And I now live on The new bev Estate. Who are you then?? Inbox me if you don't like putting your name x
> 
> Thank you so much colliemerles x


you probably wouldn't remember me by name. it's been 12 years since i left cannock and it was only really from up the school that i new you and your mom. i remember you being in and out of hospital a lot. i'm sure you have a sister that was in my eldest son's class. he is coming 21 this august. my mom lives in edward street. she has the rough collie and springer spaniel. you might remember her more for the blue merle rough collies that she used to have. you know edward close or whatever it is called (the little cul de sac down the bottom end of edward st) - my mom lives opposite there. my name is sally edwards and my son's name is joshua edwards. not sure if you will remember us by name though - more likely by sight. if i remember correctly aren't you related to Diane Wood, the school caretakers wife or maybe the caretaker himself, Mick? i haven't seen anyone back home now in the 12 years since leaving - apart from my parents of course and her neighbours.


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Sally. Yes Jodie is nearly 21. She doesn't remember him though. & yes unfortunately Mick and Diane are my uncle and Aunty. Mick is my moms brother. Small world. Yes when I was younger I was in and out of hospital alot as I have brittle bones and broken over 250 bones but lost count lmao x


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

ellsbells0123 said:


> You have a beautiful furry family xXx
> 
> Millie is lovely :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Awww thank you so much x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> Hi Sally. Yes Jodie is nearly 21. She doesn't remember him though. & yes unfortunately Mick and Diane are my uncle and Aunty. Mick is my moms brother. Small world. Yes when I was younger I was in and out of hospital alot as I have brittle bones and broken over 250 bones but lost count lmao x


i remember her name now you've said it. josh left redhill in year 4 or 5 and not long after we left the area because of druggies causing trouble where i lived. i have a lovely home now though in a really nice area. no trouble here from anyone like that thank god. i remember you have brittle bones - i saw you driving and it really made me happy to see that your disability hadn't stopped you doing things. you really are an inspiration to others you know. it's lovely to hear from you and i think your fur family is gorgeous.


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

If you have Facebook add me www.facebook.com/xxbeckybabesxx

X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> If you have Facebook add me www.facebook.com/xxbeckybabesxx
> 
> X


i'm registered on it but i have no idea what i'm doing i'll have to get some lessons off my kids


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i'm registered on it but i have no idea what i'm doing i'll have to get some lessons off my kids


Haha Yeah. When You Do Add Me x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> Haha Yeah. When You Do Add Me x


i certainly will - but it might be a long wait, i'm useless


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

*Wow Well It Has Been Such A Long Time Since I Wrote In Here. So Thought I Would Update That My Cat Addiction Took Over.....I Have Had New Additions To My Furr Family. Hudson, Ellis & Soon To Be Finn. 
Hudson Is My 1st Maine Coon, My Dream Boy Who I Adore So Much. He's A Red Classic Tabby With White & 10 Months Old. He Has A Big Personality & Attitude But Love Him So Much.
Ellis Is My 3rd British Shorthair, He Is 9 Months Old & Is A Chocolate Classic Tabby. I Chose Ellis When He Was 5 Mins Old. I Just Loved His Colours & Fell For Him Straight Away, Not Knowing What He'd Be Like When Grown Up. But He's Amazing And Such A Chunky British.
Finn Will Be My 2nd Maine Coon, He's 14 Weeks And I Get Him Very Soon Which Im Excited About. He Is A Cream Silver Shaded With Such A Big Personality & So Loving.
Here Is Some Updated Pictures Of My Babies And In Order Of Names Top To Bottom

Hudson, GMC Jaxsen, Ellis, Kitty, Millie & MC Maddie








Finn






*


----------

